# Anyone own Harbor Freight 21 gal, 2.5hp?



## jsmith24 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all, 

I just picked up a used Harbor Freight compressor, model 61454 and have questions particular to this model.

This is my first oil lubricated compressor. It seems to run well, builds pressure and cuts off when it reaches its 125psi max. My questions are:

1. Can anyone tell me how many minutes it takes to go from 0 to max? My previous compressors were all low volume, and I just want to make sure that it's not taking longer than normal, indicating repairs.

2. There's some slight puffing coming from the oil filler cap/filter: is this normal? How do I know if there's too much? 

I'm assuming that the motion of the piston in the cylinder would cause some aspiration as it moves up and down (otherwise I'd assume that a sealed crank case would be there). 

Thanks!


----------



## jsmith24 (Mar 29, 2020)

40 views and no input? I figured that even if no one had the exact compressor, I'd get general answers.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jsmith24,

I guess no one who owns one of these is willing to time it and give you an answer. If it takes a hour to fill that small tank, something is wrong, around three minutes I would think would be a little long but if you can get a steady 5 CFM at 100 psi that would be good output for a small compressor like this. Problems could be rings, a broken reed valve, no oil in the unit etc, hard to say without more specifics. If you could post a video maybe some one would chime in.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jsmith24,

A little google searching: 



 it shows 1min 17 secs for 0 to 90 PSI

Stephen


----------



## jsmith24 (Mar 29, 2020)

stevon said:


> Jsmith24,
> 
> A little google searching:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stephen! I just saw that one and a different one. I was originally searching too specifically, it would seem: once I got more general, I saw a few "unboxings" and such, showing a 0 to full time of around four minutes 15 seconds, average. Mine reached full in 4 mins 8 secs, so I'm where I need to be. I was concerned because I got it practically free because it didn't work; turns out the previous owner let it sit out in the rain and the top of the cylinder filled with water and rusted until it wouldn't move. Luckily, the piston was literally right at the top of its travel, so little penetrating oil, honing the cylinder ever so slightly, and cleaning the piston and rings and it works fine. 

I guess I have to assume that having some "puffing" from the oil filler cap is normal, given that I don't appear to have any serious blow-by.

Thanks for chiming in - I greatly appreciate it!

Jack


----------



## amaathey16 (Apr 9, 2020)

we have a really small cheap air compressor from harbor freight. it came with everything we needed in the kit. all of the fittings/adapters/hose/etc. i am surprised that it has lasted about 3 years, since it was probably an incredibly good deal lol. I didnt expect for it to last more than a few months, but it is still trucking.


----------



## jsmith24 (Mar 29, 2020)

I got this one used, and put in some effort to get it going again, but that isn't because it's a Harbor Freight compressor, it's because the previous owner left it in the rain for several days and then let it sit, not realizing the piston would rust to the cylinder.  I have purchased a lot of HF items, some were not the greatest, but some have been every bit as good (sometimes better than) my name brand items. This compressor works just as well as name brand ones with similar specs, but obviously I can't speak to its longevity yet since I've owned it only a month or so. At it's full retail price it would be a good deal, but at my Facebook marketplace price of $50 it's one heck of a steal! 

Jack


----------



## amaathey16 (Apr 9, 2020)

jsmith24 said:


> I got this one used, and put in some effort to get it going again, but that isn't because it's a Harbor Freight compressor, it's because the previous owner left it in the rain for several days and then let it sit, not realizing the piston would rust to the cylinder.  I have purchased a lot of HF items, some were not the greatest, but some have been every bit as good (sometimes better than) my name brand items. This compressor works just as well as name brand ones with similar specs, but obviously I can't speak to its longevity yet since I've owned it only a month or so. At it's full retail price it would be a good deal, but at my Facebook marketplace price of $50 it's one heck of a steal!
> 
> Jack


 Yeah that's a great suggestion to find something used also. I wouldn't have the time to overhaul the pistons and cylinder since I am a mom of 2 little ones that would not be too fond to letting me tear something apart and put it back together  My husband left ours out in one rain storm and then for 4 days after that until he realized he forgot to put it back into the basement. It is sitll running just fine so hopefully we don't have any issues because of that.


----------



## jsmith24 (Mar 29, 2020)

I completely understand. My "little ones" are now 16 and 19, and I have a bit more time to tinker with such lost causes.


----------

